# Electronic Flare



## saypat (Dec 5, 2013)

Powerflare is the king of these I suppose, but at about $60. I got this one for $20. It has a rechargeable battery, 9 modes, magnet on back, 16 LEDs, several charging adapters, built really well. This is a fun light. Used it on my bike last night. One mode will run for 100 hours they say, MOST of the others run for 15 hours. Comes in red/red LED, blue/blue LED.

patrick


----------



## Lyndon (Dec 12, 2013)

Says the video is private


----------



## leditbe (Dec 21, 2013)

http://youtu.be/LdOIymYv5ic


----------



## yuandrew (Dec 21, 2013)

I believe these are what the local police and city/public works dept are currently using where I live. There was an accident a week ago on Carbon Canyon Rd at the the "S" curve as we like to call that section and I noticed several of them set to "spin" mode (look at the furthest one in the video) on the ground near the accident scene. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xtGxfPUj3o


----------



## Tjin (Jan 3, 2014)

These flares are available as a OEM product, so you can get many different brands of the same thing. I got my for €15 each, carry 4 of them so i can mark of a lane. I wrote something about it on my blog.


----------

